# Whey protein and water retention?



## djk80 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have heard a couple people tell me that whey protein can cause water retention......

Does anyone know if this is true or with protein in general???

I am just wondering as I am cutting and near the end of the cut completely rule out whey protein shakes near the end


----------



## Hench (Mar 6, 2009)

No. Although theres nothing wrong with holding a little extra water while cutting.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope.... Typically Water bonds with Carbs

However Bloating yes.


----------



## alextiggs (Mar 7, 2009)

Nope it would not affect on anything, just keep yourself same and you'll reach your target soon as you said you're at the end


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2009)

Whey concentrate just tends to have more lactose, which may cause digestion problems for some people. If you are competing I agree to cut out the shakes right at the end before a show, because the potential lactose factor  and switch to solid lean protein sources, such as chicken


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 9, 2009)

I feel like after I take my protein I'm a little bloated, but I usually chase a scoop of protein with a gallon of water, so maybe it's just me.


----------

